# Solved: DNS Lookup Failed--Windows 8



## mkh1980

Hello, 

I recently purchased a new HP computer. It has an Intel Core i5-3330 processor with 8 GB RAM. The OS is Windows 8 64 bit. Whenever I am downloading I am unable to use any of the browsers. I always get the error "DNS Lookup Failed". I have tried using Google Chrome and IE 8. 

Could someone please help me resolve this? I have DSL Wifi and it runs at 12 mbps. Please let me know what other information you may need!!


----------



## reticentAJ

Seems that there is a problem with DNS. Try putting this address into your browser of this computer: 
http://74.125.224.72/

This should take you to google.com. DNS allows us to put in memorable names, such as google.com, but the computer doesn't understand this. It is the job of the DNS server (typically your router) to look up the the ip address of the name you have typed into the address bar.

First, make sure that address works. It should definitely get to google. If not, then there are other problems besides DNS. Also, hit the windows log key + R. This will bring up a window. Type cmd and hit enter. In the black box that pops up, type ipconfig/all and copy and paste these results into this form.


----------



## mkh1980

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Missy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MyPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-94-23-80-87-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390R 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-94-23-80-87-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d848:93d6:a914:a2bc%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.112(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 13, 2013 1:48:58 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 19, 2013 2:02:43 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 258511907
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-01-96-5B-B4-B5-2F-C4-89-11

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sgt.automation.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B4-B5-2F-C4-89-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:3ca6:dfa:b8e3:df7b(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ca6:dfa:b8e3:df7b%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 520093696
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-01-96-5B-B4-B5-2F-C4-89-11

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Missy>


----------



## Macboatmaster

Go Control Panel Network and Internet
then go Network and Sharing Centre
Then go change adapter settings on left hand pane
then right click wireless adapter
then scroll in window to IPV6 click to highlight and then click the properties button
Now ensure that on the window that opens 
IPV6 address
and 
DNS
are both set automatic.
exit out with OK and close as necessary
Reboot and retry

If that does not work
you are I think using a Gateway 2 wire router or it is incorporated into the modem
See this
Open a web browser like Internet Explorer and type "gateway.2wire.net" in the address bar. This should bring up the modem's graphical user interface

Click on the "Run system setup wizard" link. The system setup wizard reconfigures the modem with default settings to ensure that it is set up correctly. When prompted, enter your username and password


----------



## reticentAJ

purduebmaker7 said:


> Seems that there is a problem with DNS. Try putting this address into your browser of this computer:
> http://74.125.224.72/


You did not answer whether or not this got you to google.


----------



## mkh1980

Yes, google opened. Sorry, I was in a hurry earlier!


----------



## mkh1980

Macboatmaster said:


> Click on the "Run system setup wizard" link. The system setup wizard reconfigures the modem with default settings to ensure that it is set up correctly. When prompted, enter your username and password


Which password does it need? My wireless password? My Authorized User password on my computer?


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Have you tried what I suggested FIRST

2. Also I read your opening post as you cannot download - it reports DNS lookup failure
So are you saying all is OK until you try and download

3. To further explain
DNS is Domain Name so it enables you to log on and go to websites by name, as against what you did on the suggestion of my colleague going in by IP address.

4. Did it work OK at first - purchased new HP computer and what have you installed by way of software, programs, anti-virus, firewalls etc since you got it and can you relate anything to when it stopped working

5. To answer your last re the password it is the password on the router access if there is one required, but that is NOT the thing to try first - as I said


----------



## mkh1980

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Have you tried what I suggested FIRST
> 
> 2. Also I read your opening post as you cannot download - it reports DNS lookup failure
> So are you saying all is OK until you try and download
> 
> 3. To further explain
> DNS is Domain Name so it enables you to log on and go to websites by name, as against what you did on the suggestion of my colleague going in by IP address.
> 
> 4. Did it work OK at first - purchased new HP computer and what have you installed by way of software, programs, anti-virus, firewalls etc since you got it and can you relate anything to when it stopped working
> 
> 5. To answer your last re the password it is the password on the router access if there is one required, but that is NOT the thing to try first - as I said


Yes, both of the first things are set to automatic. And, yes, I can not use a browser when I am downloading, it says DNS lookup failed. I also get this error when I first start up my computer, but all works fine after a few seconds.

My older laptop would say DNS lookup failed at times. I first noticed this issue after installing BitTorrent, but I hadn't tried downloading anything prior to downloading this software. Anti-Virus is Norton, which came on the computer, and I have installed Microsoft Office 2010. Everything else was pre-programmed.

My router password does not work.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. To save you some time there is no advantage in quoting back to me the whole of my post
You only need to quote anything you wish to highlight

2. I suspect Bit Torrent - uninstall it please - REBBOOT and TEST - if no good

3. Temporarily disable Norton, TEST and see what happens.
It may have been on the computer, as you say, but an update to windows or Norton may have caused this.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am signng off 
Good night

I cannot help with the accesss to the router, as if you have not set a password, it is blank just leave it blank or it is the default one listed on the router

I doubt it is the router settings, I would as I said suspect Bit Torrent

Can you connect hard wired to the modem and see what happens






Back about 1600 UK time
Good luck


----------



## mkh1980

BitTorrent gone, rebooted. Attempted to download a game from the Windows 8 Store. Could not connect to this website, DNS lookup failed. The Windows Store said it could not connect. I Disconnected from the internet, then reconnected and the game finished and I could get on here.

I can't seem to download and use a browser at the same time....


----------



## mkh1980

Is the router password different from the security code to connect to the internet?

I'll try connecting hard wired tomorrow.


----------



## mkh1980

Sorry for the double post!

I disabled Norton, still no go. Is the router password the same as the security password we use to connect to the internet?

I'll try to hard wire it tomorrow.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Open a cmd prompt as admin
that is windows key 
type (know there is no box to type in)
cmd
on the screen that opens click the applications right hand side
on the window that then opens right click cmd prompt and click run as admin
at the prompt type
*ipconfig /flushdns*

key enter you should receive confirmation.
type

*ipconfig /registerdns*

key enter

type exit the cmd window will close.
REBOOT
try again and see if that has worked please

2. In reply to your other question, the password if it is set is the router password , not the windows password, not any other site password, unles of course it has been set the same.
Do you not have any user guide for it.

3. Also I have just noticed that you say you have tried using IE8 - windows 8 comes with IE10.
IE8 is not suitable for windows 8
*Did you use the F12 key on IE and then click Browser mode tab and select the IE 8 from there*

*4. *Post please the full model details of the HP laptop


----------



## mkh1980

I meant IE 10...sorry.

It's an HP Pavillion p7-1432w


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK will have a look post back when you have tried the last re the commands

confirm model please P7-1432W or did you mean 1423
Desktop or laptop


----------



## mkh1980

I did the command prompts, still having the issue. 

Model is p7-1423w, I'm sorry, doing too many things at once!

Desktop


----------



## Macboatmaster

Go back to the cmd prompt type each cmd in red and key enter as shown

1.Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
_and then type exit and press enter_

ReStart the computer and test

2. Go to this site for the computer download and install the driver for the wireless adapter
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=5295962&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4132

or here is the direct link to the driver
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=cp-110803-1

It is an exe file so download - save and run
if necessary read installation instructions on the latter link
If necessary download to another computer and then transfer to this HP


----------



## mkh1980

I realized I wasn't in administrator so I went back and entered these:

on the window that then opens right click cmd prompt and click run as admin
at the prompt type
ipconfig /flushdns

key enter you should receive confirmation.
type

ipconfig /registerdns

key enter

I thought it was better, but it wasn't, so I'll enter the other cmd prompts now.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes please as admin
did it run any way when you were not in admin mode?
you go as I said to cmd prompt right click and on the bottom of the screen appears run as admin


----------



## mkh1980

No it said it needed to be elevated when I tried before. I ran all of the command prompts. The last two said ok down the list, but at the end it said could not reset, permission denied. But it also said to reboot the computer for the reset to come into effect. I exited and rebooted and then installed the new driver. I am still getting the dns lookup failed.


----------



## Macboatmaster

What browser are you using now - please go IE10
on the safety button, click delete browsing history
check all boxes, below the line, uncheck the box above the line
ensure you know any passwords for websites, it does not effect the windows password

then go disk cleanup, check all boxes and run
reboot
Try again

If still a problem, try clean boot

that is as here
*Windows 8*


On the *Start* screen, type msconfig, search in applications and then press Enter. right click system configuration , run as admin
On the *Services* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click to select the *Hide all Microsoft services* check box, and then tap or click *Disable all*.
On the *Startup* tab, tap or click *Open Task Manager*, right-click (or, on a touch device tap and hold) and then disable each Startup item, and then close Task Manager.
On the *System Configuration* screen, tap or click *Apply/OK*, and then restart the computer.
IF still no success please try the hard wired and post back.
In the meantime if your modem router gateway2 wire is provided by the ISP please ask them how to access or where to download user manual guide.

If it is not please provide the make and full model of the gateway 2 wire.


----------



## Couriant

In command prompt, do *nslookup* and press enter. If it allows you, then type the following:

*server 8.8.8.8
google.com*

It should show this:

> server 8.8.8.8
Default Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

> google.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: google.com
Addresses: 74.125.224.230, 74.125.224.227, 74.125.224.226, 74.125.224.229
74.125.224.231, 74.125.224.232, 74.125.224.233, 74.125.224.228, 74.125
.224.224, 74.125.224.225, 74.125.224.238


----------



## mkh1980

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>nslookup
Default Server: mymodem
Address: 192.168.254.254

> server 8.8.8.8
Default Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

> google.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: google.com
Addresses: 2607:f8b0:400d:c02::71
173.194.74.113
173.194.74.102
173.194.74.101
173.194.74.139
173.194.74.138
173.194.74.100

>


----------



## mkh1980

I cleared everything on IE10 and rebooted. Seems to be better. I'll go from here and if I have any more issues I'll let you all know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mkh1980

Spoke too soon! Argh!!! I'll call my ISP tomorrow.


----------



## Couriant

I think your modem is having DNS issues. You can add the 8.8.8.8 to your network card properties and I think you will be OK.


----------



## reticentAJ

Couriant said:


> I think your modem is having DNS issues. You can add the 8.8.8.8 to your network card properties and I think you will be OK.


I agree. If you can't solve it, setting a static dns should allow you to resolve names, fixing your problem.


----------



## mkh1980

purduebmaker7 said:


> I agree. If you can't solve it, setting a static dns should allow you to resolve names, fixing your problem.


How do I do that?


----------



## Macboatmaster

You have I think already done it

GO back to where I sent you on the change adapter properties please as on my post 4


> Go Control Panel Network and Internet
> then go Network and Sharing Centre
> Then go change adapter settings on left hand pane
> then right click wireless adapter
> then scroll in window to IPV6 click to highlight and then click the properties button
> Now ensure that on the window that opens
> IPV6 address
> and
> DNS
> are both set automatic.
> exit out with OK and close as necessary
> Reboot and retry


I think you will now see that instead of automatic it is set to the dns of google on 8. 8.8.8. If not set as that

Have you NOT YET tried it hard wired as I suggested, that will confirm if the problem is the wireless connection as against
settings - eg poor wireless link, interference etc.


----------



## Couriant

In Desktop:

Go to "Start" > "Control Panel" 

Left click on "Network and Internet" and then select "Network and Sharing Center". 
On the left side choose "Change adapter settings" 

Right click on your network card and from the drop-down choose "Properties" 

Under the "Networking" tab chose "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)" or "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)" and then click on "Properties" 

In the next window you have option between "Obtain DNS Server Address Automatically" and "Use the following DNS Server Addresses". Select Use the following, then type 8.8.8.8 for preferred and 8.8.4.4 for alternate.


----------



## mkh1980

Ok, changed dns addresses. 

I have not had time to hard wire this yet, I have been crazy busy this week and I have to move practically everything around to hard wire the router. I WILL do this as soon as I can, possibly tomorrow if changing the addresses did not work.


----------



## reticentAJ

mkh1980 said:


> Ok, changed dns addresses.
> 
> I have not had time to hard wire this yet, I have been crazy busy this week and I have to move practically everything around to hard wire the router. I WILL do this as soon as I can, possibly tomorrow if changing the addresses did not work.


And what was the result after changing the dns?


----------



## mkh1980

So far so good! I'll go ahead and marked this as solved, if I have any more issues I'll let y'all know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Pleased it was sorted, by my colleague.
Thanks for posting the reply


----------

